# Staying for a Few Months



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

If I wanted to stay in the Sharm area for 5-6 months, would it be a major hassle sorting out a visa as well as anything else I might need?

Bob.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No hassle at all to stay in Sharm... enjoy


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

It's interesting you say that, because I am about to cancel my visit. I have booked a hotel for a couple of weeks with the intention of then staying for 5-6 months after renting an apartment. I have been unable to get through to any British embassies or consulates in Egypt and the consulate in London has a machine operated system that just drones on and on. As far as I am aware, I would need to apply for a special visa, if I wanted to stay for 5-6 months, before coming over to Egypt.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob2 said:


> It's interesting you say that, because I am about to cancel my visit. I have booked a hotel for a couple of weeks with the intention of then staying for 5-6 months after renting an apartment. I have been unable to get through to any British embassies or consulates in Egypt and the consulate in London has a machine operated system that just drones on and on. As far as I am aware, I would need to apply for a special visa, if I wanted to stay for 5-6 months, before coming over to Egypt.


No you will enter on a tourist visa then just extend it while in Egypt.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Where would I extend the visa? I think you even need a visa if you have to leave Sharm and the maximum I could extend it for anyway would be 3 months on a multiple entry visa wouldn't it? I really had my hopes set on staying in Sharm, but am now close to changing plans at the last minute what with the difficulty in getting through to any consulates to discuss it - British or Egyptian.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob2 said:


> Where would I extend the visa? I think you even need a visa if you have to leave Sharm and the maximum I could extend it for anyway would be 3 months on a multiple entry visa wouldn't it? I really had my hopes set on staying in Sharm, but am now close to changing plans at the last minute what with the difficulty in getting through to any consulates to discuss it - British or Egyptian.


If you intend staying in sharm for awhile you would need tourist entry visa anyway once you out there any one will tell you where to go to extend it
I started off in Hurghada with six month extension then after that got 12 month ones.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Just to note that I took a friend to the Mogamm'a yesterday. The airport visa are now only 30 days, and cost US$25. At the Mogamm'a, they were only allowing a maximum of 3-month tourist visa extensions. It cost all of 11.10 LE. Not sure how or where this would be handled in Sharm though.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds way to unsure for my liking. Gonna cancel.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, I'm in hurghada at the moment and managed to get a one year visa...though we have a sharp lawyer. There were several other British in the line this morning and they managed to get 6 month extensions. The laws are a bit flexible lately, but a 6 month tourist visa for a British citizen should be doable. The officials are quite a bit more friendly in hurghada.

Definely don't bother with the Mogamma in cairo though, they are following different policies ( probably due to the waves of refugees from the region).


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the help/advice, but Egypt is going to have to wait for now. I will definitely go on holiday there soon though.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have no visa.. mine ran out in August... this is not rare for me I do it all the time, I am leaving the country tomorrow and I will pay a fine at the airport, when I return in January I will get a tourist visa at the airport which will run out after a month, I will pay the fine for not having a visa when I leave the country in July.. the fines are low.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*6 month visa*



canuck2010 said:


> Well, I'm in hurghada at the moment and managed to get a one year visa...though we have a sharp lawyer. There were several other British in the line this morning and they managed to get 6 month extensions. The laws are a bit flexible lately, but a 6 month tourist visa for a British citizen should be doable. The officials are quite a bit more friendly in hurghada.
> 
> Worrying. This is the first I've heard of Brits only getting 6 month visas, hope this isn't a new trend, we've always had one year visas as standard.
> I think it's worth having the visa though as you get much lower prices in the hospital, if of course you need it, and the cost of the visa is less than the fine. visa is 92, fine is 150. Of course it also takes your time, but not that much in Hurghada.


----------

